# Programme für Webdesign



## Krankes-Kaff (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo  ich habe mal folgende Frage, und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, welche Programme gut geeignet sind für Webdesign?

Habe mir neulich Macromedia Dreamwaver MX2004 gekauft und komme damit auch ganz gut klar, habe aber auch gehört, dass es viel bessere Programme geben soll und kenne auch viele Homepages, welche vom Design richtig gut sind, so wie ich sie mit meinem Programm nie hinbekommen würde.

Ich habe hier im Forum schon Verweise auf einige Programme gefunden aber immer wenn ich dann nach diesen Programmen gesucht habe, hat es sich heraus gestellt, dass es Bildbearbeitungsprogramme usw. sind.

Würde auch gern mal was mit Flash machen, welche Programme wären da zu empfehlen?


Vielen Dank für eure Tips!



Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Corvin Gröning (29. Mai 2004)

///edit///


----------



## Happy Nihilist (29. Mai 2004)

Für Grafik: Paint Shop Pro 7
Für alles andere: Crimson Editor

=)


----------



## Schlubber (31. Mai 2004)

Grafik: Adobe Photoshop 7
Alles andere selber schreiben.


----------



## Satsujinn (31. Mai 2004)

also ich benutze 

Grafik: PS 7
Flash: Flash MX
Code: Weaverslave

=)


----------



## Karl Förster (1. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Krankes-Kaff _
> *Habe mir neulich Macromedia Dreamwaver MX2004 gekauft und komme damit auch ganz gut klar, habe aber auch gehört, dass es viel bessere Programme geben soll und kenne auch viele Homepages, welche vom Design richtig gut sind, so wie ich sie mit meinem Programm nie hinbekommen würde.*



Ich denke Dreamweaver ist an der Stelle schon so ziemlich das beste, was du im WYSIWYG-Bereich bekommst, finde ich zumindest. Gute Seiten bekommst du auch in Frontpage oder Notepad/Editor hin wenn du sie im Quelltext selbst erstellst.


----------



## xxenon (1. Juni 2004)

Also ich persönlich halte nicht viel von Dreamweaver bzw. WYSIWYG, aber ich denke, falls du dir ehrlich eine Version von DW um (schweinisch) teures Geld gekauft hast, kannst du dir die Frage nach anderen eigentlich sparen... Wär doch blöde erst Geld auszugeben für ein Produkt und dann nicht verwenden ^^.

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung dass DW am WYSIWYG-Markt das beste Produkt ist.
Wenn du mal probieren willst manuell zu coden, lad dir Weaverslave oder 1stPage 2000 runter. Beide Programme sind gratis und sind sehr vielfältig und sollten eigentlich für den täglichen Gebrauch vollends ausreichen.


Über das zugehörige Grafikprogramm lässt sich streiten , das ist irgendwie Religion.


Regards...


----------



## Ponsel (2. Juni 2004)

Hallöchen,

ich benutze Namo Webeditor 5.
Ein sehr einfaches Programm, mit denen alle wichtigen Anwendungen möglich sind.

Flash = benutze ich Flash MX

... bis denne
Ponsel


----------



## renderblack (2. Juni 2004)

So wie bei jedem profesionellen Proggi braucht man auch bei DW einige Zeit um reinzufinden. Du kannst eigentlich so ziemlich jede Homepage im Web auch damit bauen. Inzwischen sind (seit zwei Versionen) für z.B. Flashbuttons nicht mal mehr extra Programme nötig. Ist alles in Dreamweaver drin (Erweiterungen/Extensions, Verhalten etc.....) Arbeite Dich erst mal ein bisschen ein. Ansonsten finde ich es auch etwas merkwürdig sich zuerst ein Programm für viel Geld zu holen und erst dann umzuhören.  
Ich arbeite seit ein paar Jahren mit DW und genauso wie bei GoLive, Flash, Photoshop und anderen umfangreichen/professionellen Proggis gibt es auch für mich immer noch (wieder, bei neuen Versionen) was zu entdecken.
Natürlich gibt auch einfachere Programme. Mit denen hast Du aber auch (meist) weniger Möglichkeiten.
Generell gilt: 
Sieht eine Site cool aus steckt auch jede Menge (Lern-)Arbeit dahinter. Und das kann Dir kein Programm abnehmen.


----------



## Cyber-Views (11. Februar 2005)

Mein lieber Krankes-Kaff!

Da Du dich anscheinend für das Erstellen von Websites interessierst, hätte ich da zwei Fragen:

Du hast ein tolles, sehr teures Programm erstanden, die Dir weitgehendst die Arbeit abnimmt. Aber wie sieht es mit Deine Kenntnisse in Ganz normales HTML aus? Kannst Du, wenn Du in Dreamweaver oder Adobe GoLive was erstellt hast und es nicht 100% so ist, wie Du Dir das vorgestellt hast, auch "von Hand" Änderungen vornehmen?

Ich habe in einem sehr rennomierten Berliner Institut gelernt und dort hat man uns erstmal die Scripsprachen wie HTML, JavaScript (also DHTML),PhP usw. beigebracht. Wir haben in einem ganz simplen Editor (Phase 5) gearbeitet.

*http://www.qhaut.de/*

Der Editor ist für Privatpersonen Freeware. Für den gewerblichen Gebrauch kostet eine Lizens ohne Zeitlimit € 30,00 inklusive 16% MwSt.

Denn es war die Philosophie dass man erst die Sprache beherrschen sollte, bevor man irgendwelche Erstellungsprogramme verwendet.

Das bedeutet, dass ich komplette Websites wirklich von Hand erstelle und das nicht langsamer als in ein WYSIWYG-Editor, in dem mich erst schlau machen muss, wie ich das Ding benutze und dann immer durch die Gegend klicken muss um eine Site zu erstellen.

Es ist eher so dass ich schneller arbeite als manch Kollege der dann 1000 Fenster geöffnet hat und rumrödelt 

Natürlich habe ich einen Ordner auf meinem Rechner in dem es viele Templates gibt, die ich öfters verwende und die ich mittels Copy-and-Paste einfüge. Aber auch diese Scrips sind von mir erstellt worden und haben sich mit der Zeit angesammelt.

Erst am Ende meiner 3-jährigen Ausbildung haben wir dann 3 Wochen Dreamweaver und Adobe GoLive erörtert. Natürlich habe ich auch GolIve, PhotoShop (und somit auch das integrierte ImageReady) und Illustrator. 

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich noch immer am Liebsten meinen "Phase 5" verwende!

Wenn Du mehr über ScriptSprachen lernen möchtest anstatt diese Zeit mit Erlernen vom Benutzen der Software zu verwenden, gehe doch mal auf:

*http://de.selfhtml.org/*

Dort findest Du eine der umfangreichsten Tutorials was Internetprogrammierung anbelangt (HTML, DHTML, XML, XHTML, PhP, JavaScript, usw). Auch die Regeln die das W3C (World Wide Web Consortium) als Richtlinen festgelegt hat kann man dort finden und es steht bei alle Themen von welchen browser es interpretiert werden kann.

Wäre vielleicht sinnvoller die Sprachen zu beherrschen, als irgendwelche Software.

Meine zweite Frage an Dich ist ob Du Dir auch mal über dem Design-Aspekt einen Kopf gemacht hast. Ich sehe z.B. immer wieder Seiten (vor Allem private Websites), die in PhP programmiert wurden und 4 Bilder von Muttis Katzen zeigen und ein Layout haben die eine Qual für das Auge sind.

Du schreibst:


> ...und kenne auch viele Homepages, welche vom Design richtig gut sind, so wie ich sie mit meinem Programm nie hinbekommen würde.


Es ist aber so, dass Du das design schon selber entwerfen musst, das macht kein Programm für Dich!

Was weisst Du von Seitenverhältnis (eine Site sollte nie symmetrisch sein und die Websites auf dem alles Zentriert ist sind grausam) und von der sog. "Goldene Mitte"?

Beherrscht Du die Farblehre?

Und so könnte ich Stunden weitermachen.

Ich habe als Erstberuf Grafik- und Printdesign erlernt und es ist wohl nicht wichtig, dass eine Internetpräsenz in eine hochkomplizierte Sprache programmiert wurde. Denn das erste was der User (Besucher) erfährt ist das Aussehen und Erscheinungsbild einer Website! Der Betrachter sollte schnell und ohne sehr bewandert im Surfen zu sein sich auf eine Seite zurechtfinden. Die Seite sollte angenehm wirken und dafür sorgen dass der User sich wohl fühlt "bei" Dir. Es sollte eine angenehme "Atmosphäre" herrschen.

Das sind Aspekte, die sehr oft vernachlässigt werden!

*"Hauptsache ich kann die ganze Welt zeigen was für ein toller Programmier-Hecht ich bin!"*

Ist ja auch okay wenn das so ist, aber eine einfache, gut aussehende und vor Allem funktionierende Seite in HTML wird immer mehr geschätzt als eine schwere, sich ewig ladende Website mit 1000 Features die immer wieder fehlermeldungen aufruft.

Vergiss nicht: Weniger ist sehr oft mehr...

Es geht in erster Linie um den Inhalt. Der Besucher will sich informieren. Was Du beherrscht (oder auch n nicht) ist Ihm/Ihr wurscht 

Ich hoffe, dass Du nicht irgendiwe jetzt pikiert bist, denn es ist eigentlich nur als Hilfe und Denkanstoß gedacht.

Die Programme die ich übrigens habe sind die von Adobe (GoLive, PhotoShop, After Effects). Sie sind benutzerfreundlicher als die von Macromedia und irgendwie "stilvoller" 

Mit Sound wäre ich vorsichtig, denn nicht jeder User hat DSL. Es gehen mehr User mit Modem ins Internet als die Meisten glauben würden. Und dann hört er die Misuk entweder nach eine Stunde oder wenn Du streaming als Option gewählt hast, kommt die Musik in "Bröckchen"

Auch Flash ist so eine Sache! Wenn Jemand eine langsame Verbindung hat, glotzt er sich 3 Stunden den Preloader mit den spannenden "Seite wird geladen"-Text an (und 3 Pünktchen die immer wieder erscheinen...).

Es ist ebenfalls so, das nicht jeder Besucher einen Flash-Player hat. Die Angst etwas runterzuladen ist einfach sehr gross. Auch wenn man 100 mal sagt. dass Macromedia seriös ist und nichts tun würde im den Besucher zu schaden, viele trauen sich einfach nicht.

Wenn Du eine Seite in Flash machst, solltest Du IMMER eine HTML-Version dazu anbieten.

So nun wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit der Erstellung Deiner Internetpräsenz(en) und viel Erfolg

Einen Gruß, Rob


----------



## MonoMental (11. Februar 2005)

@Cyber-Views:

Hab mir grad mal deine Inet-Seite angeschaut. Also du solltest aufpassen, weil ich rauslesen konnte, dass du Dienstleistungen auf deine Seite anpreißt - nur sehe ich im Impressum keinen Hinweis auf eine gültige UmsatzsteuerID!
Es gibt mittlerweile Anwälte, die den ganzen Tag nix besseres zu tun haben, als genau solche Lücken auszustöbern - und dann gibt's Post vom Anwalt und ne Menge Erklärungsnot für dich.
War nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis. ;]

LG

der mono


----------



## Pherseus (11. Februar 2005)

Also ich schreib auch lieber alles selber. Und das mit http://tswebeditor.net.tc/. Der hat alle wichtigen Funktionen die ein Editor braucht.


----------



## MonoMental (11. Februar 2005)

So - dann geb ich auch mal meinen Beitrag zu den von mir genutzten Applikationen:

Wenn überhaupt ein Frontend, dann nehm ich den Namo. Der ist schlank und hat die wichtigsten Funktionen, die man braucht. (Meiner Meinung nach ist zwar Dreamweaver immernoch unangefochten, aber der hat mir einfach viel zu viel Schrott drin, was am Ende keiner braucht bzw. was von Hand auch sehr gut lösbar ist) und dabei ist mir der Preis dafür zu hoch.
Als Editor nehm ich das Textpad - es ist klar strukturiert und erkennt so einigen Code.


----------



## Cyber-Views (11. Februar 2005)

Lieber MonoMental,

meine Angelegenheiten brauchen Dich nicht zu kümmern okay )

Ich KENNE die Gesetzeslage (Impressum usw.) und ich WEISS dass es Anwälte gibt die nicht gut genug sind mit normale Arbeit einen Einkommen zu sichern...

Aber es gibt Ausnahmefälle.in dem man keine Steuernummer braucht.

Nicht immer versuchen zu "helfen" wenn Jemand ein erwachsener Mann ist

Dankeschön  Rob

(Das die Deutschen sich immer in das Leben anderer einmischen ) )


----------



## MonoMental (11. Februar 2005)

@Cyber-Views

Wenn du dich auf den Schlipps getreten fühlst, dann tut es mir leid. Aber du hast anderen auch "Ratschläge" gegeben, also solltest du für solche die dich betreffen auch offen sein.

Nix für ungut - war nur gut gemeint

Viele Grüße

der mono


----------



## Gumbo (11. Februar 2005)

Um eine mögliche Fehlinformation auszuschließen:
Die von Cyper-Views erwähnten Sprachen sind nicht alle Scriptsprachen. Um ehrlich zu sein, ist nur eine Sprache (JavaScript) eine Scriptsprache. Bei den anderen handelt es sich entweder um Auszeichnungssprachen (HTML, XML, XHTML), ein Programmiersprache (PHP) oder einer Mischung aus verschiedenen Sprachen (DHTML).


----------



## MonoMental (11. Februar 2005)

Da geb ich dir völlig recht, aber dann wärst du auch so einer wie ich:



			
				Cyber-Views hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Nicht immer versuchen zu "helfen" wenn Jemand ein erwachsener Mann ist
> ...
> (Das die Deutschen sich immer in das Leben anderer einmischen ) )...


----------



## bled (11. Februar 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]ein Programmiersprache (PHP)[...]


Hättest du deinen Link mal selbst angeschaut...


			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PHP [..] ist eine Skriptsprache



Wollt ich nur mal erwähnt haben


----------



## Cyber-Views (11. Februar 2005)

Lieber Mono,

die ratschläge die ich gegeben habe, waren auch angefragt vom User.

ICH dagegen habe NIEMAND um Ratschläge gebeten 

Also spare Dir die Mühe und lasse es 

Vielen dank

Wenn Du nicht die ganzen Umstände kennst solltest Du Dich vielleicht nicht darum kümmern...

Hast bestimmt was besseres zu tun oder 

Einen herzlichen gruß, Rob


----------



## Kyrius (11. Februar 2005)

bled hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hättest du deinen Link mal selbst angeschaut...
> 
> 
> Wollt ich nur mal erwähnt haben



genau genommen ist es aber eine Programmiersprache. Allerdings müssen wir hier erst klären, was wir unter Progremmierung und was unter Scripten verstehen.

Irgend ein Klugschei... meinte mal zu mir: programmieren ist es, wenn es compiliert werden muss.

PHP wird am Server im weitesten Sinne compiliert. Somit wäre es nach dieser Definition sehr wohl eine Programmiersprache.


----------



## Cyber-Views (11. Februar 2005)

Hey leute!


Wir wollten jemand helfen und keine Beamtenmentalität fröhnen! :-(

Solange Jeder weiss was gemeint ist ist es ja okay oder...


----------



## bled (11. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> genau genommen ist es aber eine Programmiersprache. Allerdings müssen wir hier erst klären, was wir unter Progremmierung und was unter Scripten verstehen.


Jo, das stimmt...
Das ist immer die Streitfrage.



			
				Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgend ein Klugschei... meinte mal zu mir: programmieren ist es, wenn es compiliert werden muss.


Da kann ich dir noch so jemanden zeigen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skriptsprache



			
				Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PHP wird am Server im weitesten Sinne compiliert. Somit wäre es nach dieser Definition sehr wohl eine Programmiersprache.


Seit wann denn das? afaik wird PHP auch nur geparst/interpertiert.
Somit wäre es auch eine Scriptsprache.

Und es gilt: Wikipedia hat immer recht 8) (nicht so ernst nehmen)

Ich denke da kann man noch viel hin und her diskutieren. Aber das passt erstens nicht in den Thread hier, zweitens streite ich bei sowas nicht gern und bin auch gerne tollerant und respektiere Meinungen, die anders sind, als meine


----------



## hela (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

  um auf das Thema zurückzukommen: Eigentlich braucht man überhaupt kein *"Programm" für Webdesign*. Wesentlich sind ausreichende Kenntnisse in den o.g. Sprachen. Damit finden sich auch alle Werkzeuge, mit denen man am besten arbeiten kann - nicht umgekehrt! Die Frage nach einem "Programm" ist deshalb ebenso belanglos wie die Frage, welcher Autotyp am besten ist (es wird immer schlechte Autofahrer geben).


----------



## bled (11. Februar 2005)

hela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> um auf das Thema zurückzukommen: Eigentlich braucht man überhaupt kein *"Programm" für Webdesign*. Wesentlich sind ausreichende Kenntnisse in den o.g. Sprachen. Damit finden sich auch alle Werkzeuge, mit denen man am besten arbeiten kann - nicht umgekehrt! Die Frage nach einem "Programm" ist deshalb ebenso belanglos wie die Frage, welcher Autotyp am besten ist (es wird immer schlechte Autofahrer geben).


Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ich benutze zum Programmieren (bzw Scripten *g*) selbst auch nur Notepad2.
Allerdings braucht man dann doch ab und an ein Grafik-Programm. Da benutze ich hauptsächlich Adobe Photoshop CS. Aber man kann als Freeware Alternative auch Gimp benutzen.
Man kann Seiten aber auch sehr gut ganz ohne Grafiken gestallten (siehe CSS).
Also wie gesagt, ich brauche nichts außer vielleicht einem Programm, mit dem man Grafiken erstellen/bearbeiten kann und der eigentliche Hauptteil wird mit einem einfachen highlight-fähigen Texteditor gemacht


----------



## Coranor (11. Februar 2005)

Schon bemerkt, dass das Thema eigentlich schon etwas in die Monate gekommen ist? Und solche Sachen wie was jetzt Skriptsprache und was eine Programmiersprache ist, wer jetzt wann und wieso eine Umsatzsteuer ID braucht (kann man doch eh per PM klären, wenn's denn unbedingt sein muss) haben doch nun absolut nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Gumbo (11. Februar 2005)

Wie lautete noch das Thema? Achja, das war die Frage nach geeigneten Programmen für Webdesign.

Allgemein kann man sagen, dass nicht ein Programm das ausmacht, sondern sein Anwender. Versteht er nichts von der Materie wird auch das Ergebnis dementsprechen ausfallen. Deshalb sollte erst einmal eine Grundlage geschaffen werden, auf die sich später durch Hilfsprogramme aufbauen lässt.

Ein WYSIWYG-Editor mag anfangs völlig ausreichen, doch beschäftigt man sich etwas intensiver mit der Materie muss man doch eingestehen, dass eine penible Nacharbeit des tatsächlichen Quellcodes oft erforderlich ist, um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erhalten (die vielen Darstellungsdifferenzen der unterschiedlichen Plattformen mal ausgenommen).

Deshalb bin ich persönlich auch recht schnell von einem visuellen Editor zu einem textbasierten umgestiegen und arbeite auch heute noch mit dem Microsoft Notepad. Schlicht, übersichtlich, effektiv. Und dazu unterstützt er auch die UTF-8-Kodierung.


----------

